# Walleye help



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm really wanting to catch some walleye through the ice. I've been thinking of going to Oneida narrows or deer creek... I really don't know where to go. Anyone have any suggestions or tips?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm curious about this too. SOMEONE HELP US!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Way tough deal when you can't use live minnows. Not saying it's not worth trying, but the odds aren't in your favor with dead minnows. Those walleye are a persnickety bunch.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a small problem with Oneida- because of one incidence 5 years ago- I went out on the ice- maybe 200 yards out- drilled a hole and no water came up- I looked thru the hole and the water was over 10 feet below the ice- they had let the water out down the river- just not fond of the place now


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Packfish said:


> I have a small problem with Oneida- because of one incidence 5 years ago- I went out on the ice- maybe 200 yards out- drilled a hole and no water came up- I looked thru the hole and the water was over 10 feet below the ice- they had let the water out down the river- just not fond of the place now


That would feel pretty creepy. Did you fish it anyway?


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

After I posted the question, I looked into Oneida and I read some different stories about people drilling and the water was way below the ice. I wish I could get into some Walleye, if anyone has any tips I'd love to hear them . Outdoorser; I'm up for venturing out with you to find some if you'd like. Maybe I'll just have to plan a trip out to North Dakota lol.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I was off that ice pretty quickly- I pulled my gun and told my 300# freind if he got close to me I'd shoot him (0:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

outdoorser said:


> That would feel pretty creepy. Did you fish it anyway?


Oh wait I just realized what a stupid question this was. If you were to catch a fish in this situation, you'd likely have a heck of a time getting it up to you're hole without breaking your line while the fish is dangling in the air.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

cbassonafly said:


> I'm really wanting to catch some walleye through the ice. I've been thinking of going to Oneida narrows or deer creek... I really don't know where to go. Anyone have any suggestions or tips?


Wouldn't we all love to have the secret, the fast easy answer to Utah walleyes. Not saying I have any great knowledge on the subject since I haven't caught a walleye through the ice yet (caught my share in open water). I am making headway since my son hooked and lost two in a recent trip to Starvation. But they really shouldn't be any more or less dfficult to catch than any other fish in Utah since they have the same basic needs. They are readily caught to the east of us so they can be caught here. They behave somewhat differently here since they are not the dominant species, have a different habitat and don't occur in quite the same quantity. We also can't use the same live baitfish options and dozens of tipups. But I've seen enough evidence to suggest that you don't have to fish with live baitfish to connect regularly.

Here's our Utah options for iced walleyes; Starvation, Willard Bay, Utah Lake, Yuba, Deer Creek and Red Fleet. These waters offer a variety of good habitats and marginal to excellent forage options. Everything is relative in each body of water. Find the best habitat in near proximity to where the forage is and start there. We as fishermen need to find a body of water with a reasonable population of walleye to start with then find the best habitat and forage options for that lake, then experiment to crack the code.

Starvation has a good population and offers lots of good habitat. Forage - perch, chubs, suckers, carp, trout.

Willard Bay has a good population but has limited variety of habitat. Forage - carp, suckers, crappie, perhaps a few perch.

Utah Lake has a good population but has limited variety of habitat. Forage is white bass, carp, suckers, bluegill, crappie, perch.

Yuba has a good variety of habitat just not too many walleye right now. Forage is chubs, carp, suckers, perch.

Deer Creek has a good population and has a good variety of habitat. Forage is chubs, perch, carp, bluegill, suckers.

Red Fleet has a growing population of illegally introduced walleye and a few people are catching them. It has a fair variety of habitat. Forage is bluegill, trout, LM bass.

Walleye are active and eat in winter. They can only eat what they find so they naturally follow their prey. Find the prey and fish with something similar in size and color. Jig with lipless crankbaits, spoons, a variet of plastic jigs. Fish them alone or tip them with sucker, carp or perch meat (where legal). Walleye are not nitpickers like trout. They don't eat tiny morsels, they eat fish, sometimes farily large fish 5-6 inches long! Baitfish don't sit motionless under the ice either, they dart and scury away from predators. Remember walleye have excellent night vision and often the prime time is dawn/dusk, but they also are catchable during the day too. They are masters at using shadows to ambush prey. Get on InFisherman.com, WalleyeCentral.com and Youtube etc. and do some research for yourself and start catching. We need to stop thinking these fish are so tough and start thinking our way through the issues and catch them.


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

I always use a peice of cutbait carp, chub, sardine, shrimp tipped with a big fat night crawler about 1-2 foot off the bottom its worked pretty well for them at Yuba


----------

